# Riding in steel toe boots



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Got a good pair of steel toe boots on Monday and so far so good. Still getting used to having metal on my toes. Im still only putting them on once I get to the barn and they come off when I leave cause my baby toe isnt 100% yet, very close, probably 1-2 more weeks.

Im still going to get riding boots but in the meantime use these steel toes for now. Anyone here riden in steel toes? I just dont want to have to keep changing boots all the time and if I can live with steel toes in the saddle, then ill do it. I want my toes protected every second im at the barn.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Sadly, my pair is too wide for my stirrups or I would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I couldn't ride in anything 'clumpy' so No from me


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't wear steel caps around horses at all. Especially not in my job as a farrier. Too risky that if they stomp on your foot anywhere besides the very tip of the toe, it will crush into your foot & be stuck that way until cut off! They'd need to cover the whole front of the foot and be uncrushable to be safe to wear. Speaking from experience, horses stepping, even stomping on toes is no big deal, compared to one stepping higher on the foot...


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Steel toed boots, as loosie said, can be bent so that your toes get caught. If the get bent enough, they can sever toes.

However, that all depends, also like loosie said, where the weight hits the metal... out on the end of the toe, very unlikely they'll get bent...in towards the edge of the reinforcing metal, more likely they'll get bent.

Sooooo, with or without steel toes, you need to be quick on your feet! Learn to do the dance hoofpic...learn to do the dance.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've learned the dance. Thanks Alhefner! It's been a long, long time since one has made good contact with my feet. If I had to wear them, my main concern would be that the stirrups would accommodate them. 

Now that I've bragged, watch me get stomped this weekend, lol.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't forsee too many people saying they would ride in them, especially the English-y set..LOL. I have wide feet, and I always have worn steel toe cowboy boots. I have ridden in my catepillar work boots before, my wide feet fit in the stirrups, just were a tad bit snug with the steel toed work boots, I have a pair of Justin Square toe steel toe ones now that work quite nice


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't ride in them, too cold, to wide and too clumpy...I just keep my cowboy boots in my tack trunk at the barn and put them on before I ride, change back when I'm done.....


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

loosie said:


> I wouldn't wear steel caps around horses at all. Especially not in my job as a farrier. Too risky that if they stomp on your foot anywhere besides the very tip of the toe, it will crush into your foot & be stuck that way until cut off! They'd need to cover the whole front of the foot and be uncrushable to be safe to wear. Speaking from experience, horses stepping, even stomping on toes is no big deal, compared to one stepping higher on the foot...


Ive been told the chances of the metal crushing your foot is very very rare becuase of the CSA ratings the boots have.



Alhefner said:


> Steel toed boots, as loosie said, can be bent so that your toes get caught. If the get bent enough, they can sever toes.
> 
> However, that all depends, also like loosie said, where the weight hits the metal... out on the end of the toe, very unlikely they'll get bent...in towards the edge of the reinforcing metal, more likely they'll get bent.
> 
> Sooooo, with or without steel toes, you need to be quick on your feet! Learn to do the dance hoofpic...learn to do the dance.


Yes Im learning the dance, Im being much more proactive with my feet. Though the last time, there was not much I could have done as my mare put her back foot down at about an 30 degree angle it seemed. Rare that she doesnt that, in fact very first time ever.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also would not ride with them, but I do ride with other foot wear besides riding boots, but I make sure my feet won't get stuck in the stirrups
I learned to ride with good insulated hiking boots, in the mountains, esp in late fall
As they say, we all learn through experience! When I first went on late fall hunts with hubby, I just wore my regular western boots.
Well, a snow storm rolled in, and our tent at the time, did not have a stove. Over night those boots froze, and I was almost in tears, putting them on in the morning.
My feet then , were numb until noon, and the sun finally warmed by boots.
Another time, stupid me, bought anew pair of hiking boots, and just assumed they fit my stirrups, like my old ones. During that day, my horse fell with me, along a narrow trail, sliding down the drop of. He managed to get his feet back under him, and then scrambled up tot he trail, without me ever getting off.
Not until we got back down to the campground, and i decided to get off at the nearest outhouse, did I fin dout that my feet were stuck in the stirrups!
I was lucky that day!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Ive been told the chances of the metal crushing your foot is very very rare becuase of the CSA ratings the boots have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Im learning the dance, Im being much more proactive with my feet. Though the last time, there was not much I could have done as my mare put her back foot down at about an 30 degree angle it seemed. Rare that she doesnt that, in fact very first time ever.


I would rather make sure my horse learned not to step on my toes! I have not had a horse step on me in many years 
When I suffered a broken toe, and had that toenail completely destroyed , (not by a horse, but by a big rock I picked up, lost grip on, and dropped ), I even rode in just rubber boots, that week before a show, as I could not get my riding boots on. Managed on show day, with the help of pain killers, to get my riding boots on


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> . Managed on show day, with the help of pain killers, to get my riding boots on


Making me cringe to think of it


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I don't know about ratings, but I've known of crushed & severed toes, and a relation who is an ambo is one person who has warned me about the 'false safety' of steel caps.

But you're probably talking to the wrong person, as I'm barefoot more often than not, except when working with other people's horses. I won't say anything about never having been injured(very rarely even slightly stepped on) when barefoot, because that'd be tempting fate...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoofpic said:


> Ive been told the chances of the metal crushing your foot is very very rare becuase of the CSA ratings the boots have.


The certified steel toed boots that I have (which I believe are typical) are rated to withstand 2500 pounds of compression which should be more than enough to protect your toes.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I couldn't ride in anything 'clumpy' so No from me


My dd has a pair of steel toed boots... not clumpy at all.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

loosie said:


> I wouldn't wear steel caps around horses at all. Especially not in my job as a farrier. Too risky that if they stomp on your foot anywhere besides the very tip of the toe, it will crush into your foot & be stuck that way until cut off! They'd need to cover the whole front of the foot and be uncrushable to be safe to wear. Speaking from experience, horses stepping, even stomping on toes is no big deal, compared to one stepping higher on the foot...


None of our horses are heavy enough to cave in steel toes. They are rated for 2500 lbs


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

All of this from a gal who wears flip flops when working around horses, backpacking etc.

I have been stepped on by a heavy cow when I was wearing a decent wear of regular toed boots. Couldn't wear anything over my foot for months after that.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to work construction, and found I liked the Catapillar boots the best, the never seemed to wear out.. and a couple of times I did have my feet run over, a bobcat, tractor, chevrolet suburban tire( which was a stupid bet/ dare.. wouldn't do that again..lol), never had one pinch off a toe.. and yes I know I should have watched my feet closer:wink:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Learn to keep your feet out from under the horse's feet. 

I was stepped on as a beginner but got much smarter quickly.. Not been stepped on by cattle or horses in years and years.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Elana said:


> Learn to keep your feet out from under the horse's feet.
> 
> I was stepped on as a beginner but got much smarter quickly.. Not been stepped on by cattle or horses in years and years.


That's all fine and dandy but accidents happen.

Kinda the same thing about wearing helmets. If we'd just learn a good seat and not fall off we wouldn't need helmets. But accidents happen.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

If a horse is going to step on your foot, it is not always the toe-can be the side of the foot
Call me old fashioned, but I see steel toes as having application to construction sites, but not around horses. In summer, I wear running shoes, and have been know to ride int hem , on trail rides
If there is increased danger of a horse stepping on you, is would be showing one in hand, in showmanship classes, Hunter in Hand, where you really move a horse out, on a big triangle,including around those corners, but I wear regular riding show boots for showmanship, and one wears shoes that really allows you to run, showing hunter IN Hand (canvass )
Horses respect your space, are well trained to lead, they don't step on you.
I have never tried riding in steel toed boots, but would they not be weighing the opposite end of the boot, that makes riding with heels down easy?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, from the military: On the flightline, the US Navy & US Air Force couldn't agree about steel toe boots. The Navy required steel toes, the USAF required plain. Both cited safety. I retired in 2008 so it may have changed, but both cited studies showing each was right. :think:

If it is a quality steel toe boot, I don't think the horse should be capable of crushing the toe. That is, after all, the point of having a steel toe boot. But none of my boots have them, and I don't feel like I'm missing anything.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a pair of steel toes with a cap that comes up the front to my ankle. I've had trouble put his foot on mine and I never even noticed. I ride in them but not preferably as I can't work my feet right, they seem to "stick" in my stirrups and I can't tell whether I lose one or not, or where my toes are in the stirrups.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

What about composite toe boots? I don't think they have the same "squish" factor as steel.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> What about composite toe boots? I don't think they have the same "squish" factor as steel.


Interesting, Im looking into this right now. Just researching to see how strong they are compared to steel boots.



bsms said:


> If it is a quality steel toe boot, I don't think the horse should be capable of crushing the toe.


Well thats what Ive been told.

Was told they would have to step dead center on it and my mare is only 950-1000lbs.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Elana said:


> Learn to keep your feet out from under the horse's feet.


Oh trust me, my feet are well out from horses feet and when I clean their feet, Im standing away far enough. Anymore and it would be uncomfortable for me as my arm (to hold their hoof) would be fully extended. 

Sometimes you just have bad luck.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> Interesting, Im looking into this right now. Just researching to see how strong they are compared to steel boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to work for a large shipping company loading and unloading aircraft. We had to wear composite toe to comply with airport security. The composite is every bit as strong as the steel, if not stronger. You just have less options of shoe styles.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> I used to work for a large shipping company loading and unloading aircraft. We had to wear composite toe to comply with airport security. The composite is every bit as strong as the steel, if not stronger. You just have less options of shoe styles.


Thank you. I might bring these boots back and get composite. Only thing is the cost, wow! Double the price. 

I see a lot of steel toe, composite plate boots. Not the same?

One place here starts at $200. Totally not looking to break the bank.

I might get something like this. I dont care if its a shoe or a boot. Price is nice.

http://www.basspro.com/Reebok-Beamer-Safety-Composite-Toe-Work-Shoes-for-Men/product/2271276/


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Personally I think shoe vs. boot is more important that steel, composite, or nothing. 

I would never want a green rider riding in anything other than a boot. 

If they are just for the ground...well, I'm lazy and don't want to be changing my footwear from ground to horseback.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> Personally I think shoe vs. boot is more important that steel, composite, or nothing.
> 
> I would never want a green rider riding in anything other than a boot.
> 
> If they are just for the ground...well, I'm lazy and don't want to be changing my footwear from ground to horseback.


Good point. Boots would be better than shoes. 

I found a place close to home that has composite boots starting at $130. Am going to try some on tonight. I probably wont be able to find much cheaper than this for composite boots eh? 

I want to spend as little as possible, but also want something decent. If I can find one that will be doable in doubling as my riding boots then thats a bonus and well worth it for me.

Thanks for mentioning composite to me! I never even heard of it and its great for piece of mind knowing its fibre glass inside and not steel in my shoes. 

Im going to try and kill two birds with one stone and have these double up as my riding boot as well (taking it theyre not too bulky and comfortable enough). I really dont want to have too many boots in the car.

Will return the steel toe ones.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Measure widest part of boot. A quick search of Amazon shows a variety of Western stirrups that can be purchased with treads of between 5 1/2 inches and 6 1/2 inches. You can buy your own stirrups to use with the lesson saddle before you buy your own saddle, if the lesson saddle's stirrups don't fit your boot. Whatever you do, be sure there is enough room for your boot to easily slide in and out of the stirrup.

You asked this question on a previous thread and got lots of feedback. There is no right or wrong about steel toe vs thick leather. In the end it is about what you are comfortable with based on information you gather. There is no guarantee that the composite will prevent injury either. It is all a risk.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Steel toe vs composite

Composite Toe VS Steel Toe, Whats The Difference, And Which Is The Right Choice For You? - Best Work Boots: The Work Boot Critic


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> Measure widest part of boot. A quick search of Amazon shows a variety of Western stirrups that can be purchased with treads of between 5 1/2 inches and 6 1/2 inches. You can buy your own stirrups to use with the lesson saddle before you buy your own saddle, if the lesson saddle's stirrups don't fit your boot. Whatever you do, be sure there is enough room for your boot to easily slide in and out of the stirrup.
> 
> You asked this question on a previous thread and got lots of feedback. There is no right or wrong about steel toe vs thick leather. In the end it is about what you are comfortable with based on information you gather. There is no guarantee that the composite will prevent injury either. It is all a risk.


Thanks. Over the Christmas break, I will be picking up some bendable wire to measure around my mares withers (to see how big the gullet needs to be) cause I am shopping for a saddle for her. That lesson saddle will never ever be put on her ever again. Get her saddle fitted right and itll save me vet and chiro bills later. I will find stirrups that measure outside the greatest width on my boot. Never thought about that, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> Steel toe vs composite
> 
> Composite Toe VS Steel Toe, Whats The Difference, And Which Is The Right Choice For You? - Best Work Boots: The Work Boot Critic


Thanks. It says "myth busted" that steel toes will cut your toes.

I went to the store and started with the cheapest composite boot. It was $139.99, wowzers. Ive never spent this much on a single pair of shoes ever. A lot of money forsure to spend on one pair of boots. Will need some time to swallow the cost on this one (sorry, Im a bargain shoe user haha).

I tried them on, so comfy. Walked out with them. Literally no discomfort in my baby toe cause of how thick the boot was. Theyre water proof too. Saw the steel toes started at $99, significantly cheaper. The guy kept telling me there was no benefit of composite and steel is just as good at a much lower cost.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've done it without issue.

When I was galloping horses, a company asked me and some others to try some riding boots that had steel toes. They were heavier, but fine.

Then there have been a couple times I've been out doing heavy chores in my steel toed work boots and then something comes up where I need to hop on a horse. No problems.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

boots said:


> I've done it without issue.
> 
> When I was galloping horses, a company asked me and some others to try some riding boots that had steel toes. They were heavier, but fine.
> 
> Then there have been a couple times I've been out doing heavy chores in my steel toed work boots and then something comes up where I need to hop on a horse. No problems.


Thanks. Im very much looking forward to riding in these new composite boots tomorrow in my lesson. They feel noticably light than the steel toes i just got (and going to return). Im hoping they work as a decent enough riding boot then i dont have to buy a dedicated set of riding boots.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Will you post a pic of your new composite toe boots? Please.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hoofpic said:


> Thanks. It says "myth busted" that steel toes will cut your toes.


So... I looked at that article after this comment, as while I haven't experienced it myself, another farrier I work with (& believe is honest) has told me he knew a farrier who had his toes crushed. I'll have to ask him again, but my BIL the ambo also gave me the idea when he warned me, that this toe crushing is something he's experienced, not just 'heard of'.

I had wondered about the cutting off of toes, and how that could happen. The article/mythbusters said that cutting was 'busted' but there's no mention of crushing. Also they recommend steel toes are better for heavy work than composite, so I take it to mean the composites aren't all that strong. While I'm writing, thinking of the clydie with the hip problem that would be so good... until suddenly without warning, he'd slam his hind down hard, stabbing his toe into the ground as he nearly collapsed. First time he did that, unfortunately my foot was in the way:eek_color: - that was one of 2 times in my career that I've had a foot hurt.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah! Thats not what I want to hear. Just great.

I already wore my new boots today , though couldnt test it in the saddle because its too cold today and lesson were called off. But I wore them for 5 hours today and boy are they comfy. I had very minimal discomfort in my injured toe, even when taking the boot off. I feel so much safer in these now!

The person at the store said composites are rated for 2500lbs, same as steel toes and just as strong.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

anndankev said:


> Will you post a pic of your new composite toe boots? Please.


I sure can. Might not be until the morning


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> its too cold today and lesson were called off.


Don't you have an indoor arena to use? I thought your temps were similar to ours, as in 'not cold yet' 

Lessons don't get cancelled until we get below -30* C In fact I have had a lesson when it WAS -30*C in the arena.  If they are cancelling this early for cold nothing much is going to happen over the winter.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It is a myth that steel toed boots can sever your toes. No horse weighs enough to bend the steel to sever your toes. 

I wouldn't ride in steel toed boots only because mine are all too wide for my stirrups.

http://threesixtysafety.blogspot.com/2013/01/mythbuster-steel-toe-boots-can-sever-or.html?m=1


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Don't you have an indoor arena to use? I thought your temps were similar to ours, as in 'not cold yet'
> 
> Lessons don't get cancelled until we get below -30* C In fact I have had a lesson when it WAS -30*C in the arena.  If they are cancelling this early for cold nothing much is going to happen over the winter.


yes we do. Anything colder than -15C and lessons are closed.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got a pair of steel toe boots on the recommendation of my trimmer who has worn them for years. They're rated for use with industrial machinery, so much higher weight than any horse is going to put on them even if all their weight is on one foot!

The ones I got (Caterpillar Jace) are surprisingly lightweight and narrow. They don't feel heavy or chunky at all, and while I didn't intend them for riding, I did end up riding in them the other day because I didn't want to change into my cold riding boots. They were perfectly fine for the job.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> yes we do. Anything colder than -15C and lessons are closed.


WOW, you are going to have a relaxing winter.

I'm shocked that you have hit -15* in the day already, I have a friend close to you, she says the weather is more like ours, still unseasonably warm, you must be in a cold trap!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow is right! We've done outdoor lessons at -35C! Weathers still warm here, +9 yesterday.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DancingArabian said:


> It is a myth that steel toed boots can sever your toes. No horse weighs enough to bend the steel to sever your toes.
> 
> I wouldn't ride in steel toed boots only because mine are all too wide for my stirrups.
> 
> Three Sixty Safety: Mythbuster: Steel Toe Boots Can Sever or Amputate My Toes So I’m Safer Without Them


Ah sucks, well too late now to return the composite toe boots. I guess its not too bad at $140 seeing how theyre likely able to double up as my riding boots as well. They are so light and comfy I can feel the quality. 

I was using a $69 pair of steel toes before from walmart. I returned them.

Ive been told by a friend to not cheap out on steel toe/composite boots so I guess $140 isnt too bad if these can work as my riding boot as well. Ive never spent this much on a single pair of boots ever. Bonus that these are waterproof, no more soaked feet! Which trust me sucks walking in cold feet.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> WOW, you are going to have a relaxing winter.
> 
> I'm shocked that you have hit -15* in the day already, I have a friend close to you, she says the weather is more like ours, still unseasonably warm, you must be in a cold trap!


Well the BO makes the call. It felt like -20 yesterday at the barn, it was freezing. Was really foggy as well and felt much colder than in the city. Every horse had iscles on them 

I felt my mare and she was still warm without a blanket. I tossed her brand new winter blanket in my trunk, I might return it to the store for store credit this week. I have a feel she really doesnt need a winter blanket.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would advise keeping the blanket, she may not need it, but then she may, if she fell ill over Christmas, or you had a bad storm, you MIGHT need it. Nothing worse than a horse who needs a blanket and not having one to hand. I have blankets of different weights for mine, last year only used one, for one horse.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Just keep the boots. You are less likely to get your foot hurt from your mare than other injuries from your mare. It is all a risk. Watch you feet. You need to learn how to make a decision and quit waffling back and forth. Have confidence in your decision.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I would advise keeping the blanket, she may not need it, but then she may, if she fell ill over Christmas, or you had a bad storm, you MIGHT need it. Nothing worse than a horse who needs a blanket and not having one to hand. I have blankets of different weights for mine, last year only used one, for one horse.


Ok Ill hang onto it. I just didnt know 100% if she needed it because shes young and has a thick coat. (PS - BO and trainer say she doesnt need it, but again they also dont blanket any of the horses at the barn).

I did get a good deal on the blanket too, its 350D I believe. 

Its funny cause Im at a "mostly" western barn right now and not a single horse there ever gets blanketed. Drive down the road 3km (header jumper barn) and every horse there is blanketed lol.

Also factor in that the field she is in, the shelter is only a 2 horse shelter, but there are 4 horses in that herd. So chances are, shes not going to be able to get shelter if there is a storm or heavy wet snow fall.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Ok Ill hang onto it. I just didnt know 100% if she needed it because shes young and has a thick coat..


She most probably wont need it, but IF she does, best to have one.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm going to suggest something here. This thread was about steel toed boots for riding. Now you are asking questions about blanketing your mare. Why not start separate threads on separate topics? It would be easier to go back and look at answers and for others to read through and give ideas if you stick to the topic.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Heres a pic of my boots.










They are so warm! I was in the freezing barn today for 2.5 hours and the warmest part of my body were my feet!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> She most probably wont need it, but IF she does, best to have one.


Thats true. Best to have one in case I need it. Better safe than sorry.



Whinnie said:


> I'm going to suggest something here. This thread was about steel toed boots for riding. Now you are asking questions about blanketing your mare. Why not start separate threads on separate topics? It would be easier to go back and look at answers and for others to read through and give ideas if you stick to the topic.


Didnt want to pollute the forums here with too many threads. But I will create a new thread for when I have a new topic.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Thats true. Best to have one in case I need it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt want to pollute the forums here with too many threads. But I will create a new thread for when I have a new topic.


I was suggesting that so you could go back on a thread and re-read if necessary without having to wade through 1,300 posts. You have asked about these same things before and gotten answers (blanketing, boots, etc) but having one thread with all those posts and tons of posts on different topics must make you forget you already asked.

I like to use the little search bar and see if there have been previous answers posted to a question I may have. It works.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> I was suggesting that so you could go back on a thread and re-read if necessary without having to wade through 1,300 posts. You have asked about these same things before and gotten answers (blanketing, boots, etc) but having one thread with all those posts and tons of posts on different topics must make you forget you already asked.
> 
> I like to use the little search bar and see if there have been previous answers posted to a question I may have. It works.


I prefer a seperate thread for each topic as yes its much easier for me to keep track of and look up past posts.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

I was always taught that steel toes are a no-no due to the previously mentioned squish factor. I've been around horses literally my entire life and have never had a bad toe-squish incident till early this fall (luckily not broken but still ain't right!), so I don't recommend getting too comfortable with the idea that you "know the dance" as it was put early on in this thread! I'm as quick on my feet as any other seasoned horseperson I've met but I'm not so cavalier as to think it can't happen!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Side note: Boots and cost. I'm wearing a $200 pair of Red Wing boots right now. Why? Because in 1990, I bought the same model of Red Wing boots, and I'm still using them regularly 25 years later. There is a good chance I won't live long enough (I'm 57) to wear the new pair out.

No fancy stitching. Just good leather and good construction. If you get a pair you can wear for 10-20 years, the annual cost is dirt cheap. The boots in this picture were bought in 1990:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

bsms said:


> Side note: Boots and cost. I'm wearing a $200 pair of Red Wing boots right now. Why? Because in 1990, I bought the same model of Red Wing boots, and I'm still using them regularly 25 years later. There is a good chance I won't live long enough (I'm 57) to wear the new pair out.
> 
> No fancy stitching. Just good leather and good construction. If you get a pair you can wear for 10-20 years, the annual cost is dirt cheap. The boots in this picture were bought in 1990:



Very true, and applies to most horse related equipment, including saddles
Of course, I need winter riding boots where I live, and they are worth every penny
I tried a few types, and found those with the zippers are pain to do up at times, plus once azipper goes, the boots are toast, as I could not find anyone to put anew zipper in my one pair, where that zipper failed after only a few months
Thus , presently, these are the boots I like for winter riding
Amazon.com: The Original MuckBoots Brit Colt Equestrian Boot: Shoes

(that's a good price on AmAZON, as I paid the normal retail price!
I also wear them doing chores very often, esp when the snow is deep!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've got a pair of ladies Caterpillar steel toed boots I had to wear for a job at a metals plant but won't wear them at all now. The good ones are rated for safety so I doubt _very_, very much if they'd collapse with a normal horse stepping on them. There are unrated cheapies out there though! They are thick, clunky and _heavy_-I used to get so tired of even walking in them.

If I had full sized draft horses, I'd probably resort to them but with average horses there's no way! I learned "the dance" long ago!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I wear Muck Boots every day, too. Tall ones, short ones, summer, winter. I cannot change boots every time I have to leave the barn(when it rains, I am surrounded by mud, and all the chores are up to me.....), so I ride in them(English and western), everything. I buy them enough that my feed store manager gives me a discount. They also honor any warranty for me, as I wear the liner out and it gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

AbbeyX said:


> I was always taught that steel toes are a no-no due to the previously mentioned squish factor. I've been around horses literally my entire life and have never had a bad toe-squish incident till early this fall (luckily not broken but still ain't right!), so I don't recommend getting too comfortable with the idea that you "know the dance" as it was put early on in this thread! I'm as quick on my feet as any other seasoned horseperson I've met but I'm not so cavalier as to think it can't happen!


Well after getting my baby toe crunched 3 times (1 on left, 2 on right), I am much more active with my feet now. I also watch other people in how they keep their feet. Im just glad I never have to wear sandals at the barn again. I feel so much safer in the new boots.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Well after getting my baby toe crunched 3 times (1 on left, 2 on right), I am much more active with my feet now. I also watch other people in how they keep their feet. Im just glad I never have to wear sandals at the barn again. I feel so much safer in the new boots.


Omg, you were wearing sandals? Okay I officially change my answer to wear whatever you want as long as it's not sandals!


----------

